

IPhone activation required error hits iOS 7 - ecesena
http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2013/10/06/iphone-activation-required-error-hits-ios-7/

======
ecesena
There'll be probably plenty of other relevant links on the subject. I found
the solution in the comments.

tl;dr: 1\. open iTunes but switch the iPhone off 2\. hold down the home
button, plug the cable (the iPhone starts, but keep holding the home button
down) 3\. follow instructions in iTunes

Hope this helps, I was unaware of the subtle details in step 2 ;)

